# Firefox: No thumbnail image display



## Apollo (Apr 6, 2006)

Can't understand what might be wrong... Please take a look:


*[Desktop Screenshots] The Official April 2006 Desktop* - Can't see any images hosted in that thread, for example.  Not even links.
Thread*img86.imageshack.us/img86/9500/nopic0is.th.jpg

This has happened on a number of other forums and I can't figure out what might be wrong...


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 6, 2006)

did you try clicking tools>options>content,check load images.


----------



## ilugd (Apr 6, 2006)

More probably the checkbox for the 'for the originating website only' may be checked. UNCHECK IT


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Apr 6, 2006)

if u're using Zone Alarm,just turn off the 'ad blocking'.


----------



## Apollo (Apr 8, 2006)

I haven't changed the default settings of Firefox.  They are as they are and allow the loading of images.  Everything is in order in the 'Options' tab. 

I'm not using Zone Alarm at this point of time.  Still, no improvement. 

As a matter of fact, I can't even see the link or thumbnail that I hosted earlier in the very first post.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 8, 2006)

Are you using some blocking-extension? I had once unknowingly configged Adblock ext not to show any image... jus check that out...


----------

